# Why does smell matter more to customers than potency?!



## teddy d (May 2, 2012)

im so tired of people saying weed such as bigbudxskunk (about 12%thc) is "better" than strains such as afghan kush, purps, trainwreck, super lemon haze, ect. because they think stinky= potent... 

why don't people judge weed based on strength and quality? and if it has a weak smell people think its "midgrade"! ***, i know what the friggin thc is...

(mods: you can move this if it belongs in a different section.)


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

i dunno...so many ppl rave on the widow yet when I grew some out dank-style...wasn't impressed :huh: go figger...


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2012)

Cause the only thing it's about is what you like personally.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 2, 2012)

First impressions make the deal same as sex pilgrem yual aint goin to eat what yual aint like the smell of right?

ooops sorry ment food not sex sorry

BWD


----------



## teddy d (May 2, 2012)

is widow a strong skunky plant?

i think the genreal smoker actually like indicas better cuz it makes you feel more retarded. it think the clear headed sativa high can leave a bit to be desired by the average smoker cuz they don't feel "as high" almost like a vaporizer.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

that and most growers who grow sativa's don't look a trich maturity thus most of the sats out there are sub par at best. Me, I :heart: Sats


----------



## teddy d (May 2, 2012)

this seems a little illogical though, right? 

I mean i get it, people like stinky weed but if a less stinky bag gets you higher would you not ask for that next time?

most people are like "yeh that skunky stuff was amazing" even when i know its not a potent strain.  this bugs me!


----------



## teddy d (May 2, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> that and most growers who grow sativa's don't look a trich maturity thus most of the sats out there are sub par at best. Me, I :heart: Sats



True that. it can be tough for a grower to bring a sativa to maturity.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

once again, I must reiterate everyone's biology is different and some ppl react better to lower thc %'s. Can ya dig? Now, ~14 yrs ago we had a one hitter quitter skunk cut but she was a special exception...*_sigh_*


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 2, 2012)

Hope yual have good trail walkin wish yual luck

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2012)

Actually, I believe that the less experienced tokers are taken in my a good smell.  I think that most of us that have toked for decades base our opinions on how it smokes and the high you get.  At least all the old farts in my circle of friends are like that.  We enjoy something that smells and tastes nice, but if the high is not there, we have no problem passing on it.


----------



## teddy d (May 2, 2012)

^ you would think so, but a old time stoner in his late 50's who sells brick dirt weed most of the time tell me my blueberry X jack herer is sub par!  

huge yeild, flowered 10 weeks, not much smell but a strong sativa dominate smoke.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2012)

LOL--anyone selling brick dirt weed is not worth our consideration.  I don't consider someone who likes MD 20/20 a wine connoisseur.


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't consider someone who likes MD 20/20 a wine connoisseur.




Lol...exactly.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 2, 2012)

I know I dont really care about potency. I want a good tasting, good smelling bud. And I enjoy the smoking aspect of toking so much. 

Few hits from a friends AK and I was demolished. Then again, 7-10 hits of his fruity skunk he mixed. I preferred it because the taste was freaking amazing, and for trying to get destroyed. Ended with a more pleasant buzz pounding me. 

If wine connoisseurs wanted to get demolished instantly... Theyd drink moonshine. 
Same goes for beer lovers and makers.
Im a fine bud connoisseur.


----------



## Iron Emmett (May 3, 2012)

I personally only grow strains that smell good in the jar and taste good when smoked, i mean potency is an issue, but i can smoke an extra bowl of some weed that tastes and smells better to get the same high, the smoke that doesnt have a good scent or taste may get you higher faster, but it isnt a race.


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

Terpenes are part of the high, so technically the smell has something to do with how high you get. 

Myrcene.... Limonene mmmmmmmm these terpenes arent found in schwagg my brother!

Example:
Would you want food that didnt taste good? I mean its does its job, but its just nasty. Ever had an MRE? Ewwww. :giggle:


*And if your conducting a business then remember to cater to your "customers"...the customer is always right wheather you agree or not. 

eace: :48:


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 3, 2012)

Well the way i think of it is this... People that don't often smoke, or haven't been smoking long tend to base their assumption on the quality of buds on smell because... well... Aside from the actual act of getting high the scent is the next most common thing associated with marijuana to begin with. The more pungent the odour from a bud the more likely someone with less experience is to believe outright that it's good quality. A lot of illegitimate sellers now like to "perfume" their buds in an attempt to either charge more, or mask inferior product.


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2012)

Good taste and dank smell does not take the pain away.

Grew some QuickSliver and AI, smelled and tasted dank, would not get a fly high. Ended up throwing away it all away.


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2012)

I'll take potency over taste every and any day....luckily with Larry OG I get both.


----------



## teddy d (May 3, 2012)

wow thanks for all the responses.
I feel like I agree with all of you in one respect or another.
a lot of good points.

I think I need to respect the roll smell plays in pretty much all aspects of marijuana.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (May 22, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I'll take potency over taste every and any day....luckily with Larry OG I get both.


Yeah Bro.  That Larry OG is some Dank Stuff.  I took some to a music festival.  The first night, before my friends arrived, i was sitting in my camp, and people were streaming by, to go down to the creek.  I fired up a jay of Larry, and the smell brought a few over to share a toke.  After a couple of hits, they were annihilated.  A little later, a fellow dropped by, trying to sell some pretty nice looking GDP.  I took a couple of hits, and it tasted, and smelled great.  I loaded a bowl of Larry.  He took 2 hits, and put his weed away, and tried to buy some Larry.  It is the best of both worlds.  Dank look and smell, and a high that can't be beat.

HomieHogleg


----------

